# Two of my granddaughters just tested positive



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 15, 2021)

They are only 4 and 6. The 4 yo has an ear infection,so DIL took her to the doc this morning. They are testing all kids in the parking lot before they can go in,then they have to wait 20 minutes for results. Sure enough,she tested positive,so my DIL had to go pick up the 6 yo at daycare and she tested positive too. My son and DIL get tested at 5 o`clock. The girls do not have symptoms so far.


----------



## Jules (Jan 15, 2021)

So worrisome.  Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 15, 2021)

That’s sad to hear @Mrs Robinson it’s the belief here in Aust that children don’t get Covid

Are schools still open ? We went into total lockdown for months including schools


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2021)

Sorry to hear this , I hope they won't feel TOO ill.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 15, 2021)

So far they have no symptoms. And no,we are on distance learning-no school at all. The girls do go to a daycare as my DIL works there. Now I`m guessing the daycare will have to close.


Kadee46 said:


> That’s sad to hear @Mrs Robinson it’s the belief here in Aust that children don’t get Covid
> 
> Are schools still open ? We went into total lockdown for months including schools


I think at first they thought that kids don`t get it,but now they know they do. Just not as easily,apparently.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 15, 2021)

I should add that they are most worried about my DIL. She is currently battling MRSA and has just finished a round of something like 8 antibiotics. She is scheduled for a CT scan next week to see if they can figure out what`s going on. They said that this puts her at very high risk because with all the antibiotics,her immune system is very compromised. Ugh.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jan 15, 2021)

What a terrible time for your family, too close for comfort.  I also thought children were not affected, just goes to show how wrong you can be, so much disinformation around.  Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2021)

I know your concern is for the little girls right now but I have to ask - is your DIL positive? What contact tracing is available to track down the source of the infection? It is possible that the daycare has more COVID cases.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 15, 2021)

My son and DIL were tested late this afternoon. Results will be in in 48-72 hours. The girls had rapid testing done. I`m hoping maybe they were false positives?

I am sure they will do contact tracing if my son and /or DIL test postive. My son works at an auto dealership and is in contact with many,many people daily. His dealership was closed down for two weeks a few months ago due to so many cases. So we`ll see. The daycare is a small home daycare so there will not be that many people involved. My DIL has actually been off for two weeks due to the MRSA,but my 6 yo granddaughter was still going there for half a day because they do their schoolwork online from there.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 15, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> What a terrible time for your family, too close for comfort.  I also thought children were not affected, just goes to show how wrong you can be, so much disinformation around.  Best wishes to you all.


My 17 month old grand-nephew is very ill with covid. Spent a couple days in hospital and was sent home but requires breathing treatments 3-4X/day, sleeps a lot and isn't taking much food. The hospital said he's be safer at home. ..?


----------



## Kadee (Jan 15, 2021)

From reports we see on the news on what’s going on in the US I’d think that statement would be true @Murrmurr about being safer at home 
Of course we can only believe what we see / hear


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 16, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> From reports we see on the news on what’s going on in the US I’d think that statement would be true @Murrmurr about being safer at home
> Of course we can only believe what we see / hear


It rings true for me.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 16, 2021)

So sorry to learn of your news. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> My 17 month old grand-nephew is very ill with covid. Spent a couple days in hospital and was sent home but requires breathing treatments 3-4X/day, sleeps a lot and isn't taking much food. The hospital said he's be safer at home. ..?


OMG!!! we're led to believe that children are simply 'carriers''...


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2021)

Let's  pray they have  a mild form.


----------



## Della (Jan 16, 2021)

Praying for all the little ones and their frightened parents and grandparents. How awful. 

 I'm counting the days until we're (mainly) all vaccinated.


----------



## charry (Jan 16, 2021)

Aww, that’s sad......hope they feel better soon x


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2021)

My 18 month old great-granddaughter tested positive in November.  Luckily she didn't get more than diarrhea and the sniffles, but the whole family of course had to quarantine for 10 days. Nobody else tested positive, thank goodness.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

The first person in our family to get it - and show symptoms - was 8 years old.  No idea how he got it.  From him it spread to at least 4 adults.  

Stories and speculations that that children don't get this, get sick with it, or spread it, are absolutely incorrect. 

I will keep your families in my prayers, @Mrs. Robinson and @Murrmurr.


----------



## Vida May (Jan 16, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson,​I wonder if your daughter in law could get a vaccine considering she must care for the children.  I think in such cases the caregiver should be a priority for the vaccine.  I doubt the children will get very sick, but clearly, there is reason to be concerned about daughter in law.


----------



## 911 (Jan 17, 2021)

While I was in the hospital, I asked the nurse what age was the youngest person here in the COVID Ward? She told me that she believed it was around 63, 64 or 65.

Maybe this news will lessen your worries.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 17, 2021)

Our 53 year old son tested positive last week. One day of feeling not good, slight cough,one day of feeling god awful high temp, chills, hallucinating, and then that was it. 20 year old granddaughter tested positive last fall. She had a sore throat, lost taste and smell for about 4 days and then was fine


----------



## Jeni (Jan 17, 2021)

I really hope all is well for your family......

I question the tests some use for the rapid results....   
My SIL's  grandmother as tested positive 4 times in march/ may/ august and October .....  all  tests  w/ rapid results ...when she was going in for healthcare visits and procedures.  
 She has never become sick and she is 76 many health issues.


----------

